# Ruby Horsethief this week?



## Cookie (Mar 5, 2011)

Anyone know if I can run Ruby Horsethief this week with the government shutdown? It's just me and my little packraft. 

Anyone want to join me? Anytime this week would be fine. Shuttle recommendations?


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

Self registration, go for it


----------



## g.soutiere (Jul 7, 2009)

Rim rock runs a good shuttle service, I have used them a few times


----------



## mikesee (Aug 4, 2012)

Cookie said:


> Anyone know if I can run Ruby Horsethief this week with the government shutdown? It's just me and my little packraft.
> 
> Anyone want to join me? Anytime this week would be fine. Shuttle recommendations?


If you're packrafting just take a bike on the boat, then ride the Kokopelli back to the start. Westwater to Loma has some decent trail, and some dirt road. Figure 4 to 5 hours for the ride.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

mikesee said:


> If you're packrafting just take a bike on the boat, then ride the Kokopelli back to the start. Westwater to Loma has some decent trail, and some dirt road. Figure 4 to 5 hours for the ride.


I would caution you from leaving your vehicle unattended at Loma overnight.... it's certainly more difficult for a bike shuttle, but I have always used the Colorado River State Park at Fruita as a launching site. It's nice, and it's secure.


----------



## openboat (Jul 13, 2004)

lmyers said:


> I would caution you from leaving your vehicle unattended at Loma overnight.... it's certainly more difficult for a bike shuttle, but I have always used the Colorado River State Park at Fruita as a launching site. It's nice, and it's secure.


I remember all the vandalism at Loma several years ago. Has it happened lately?


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Not sure, I haven't gave any dirtbags the opportunity the last couple seasons.... there is still plenty of broken glass on the ground there which leads me to believe it still can be an issue....


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

Another vote for using Rimrock as both your shuttle and launch point. They are in Fruita just across from the state park. Very friendly and they always let us stay in their parking lot when we drive in the night before launch.


----------



## eagerbeaver (Jul 2, 2013)

I'd like to run Ruby/ Horsethief this weekend. It's just me and my 16' cataraft, but I planned on putting in early Saturday morning. We could split the cost on the shuttle if you'd like. Or brave hitch hiking from West Water back to Loma... if possible. Let me know if you're interested, I'm always looking to get on the river with new people.
-Cheers


----------



## T1112 (Mar 10, 2012)

how long does the season go on this float? Plenty of water this time of year?


----------



## JustinJam (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm planning on launch
Friday arouund noonm gotta 16 footer and a friendky. Dog. Takrlke outcsunda


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

T1112 said:


> how long does the season go on this float? Plenty of water this time of year?


It runs until it freezes. Ruby-Horsethief is completely flat, so the only difference you see at low water is a lack of current.


----------



## T1112 (Mar 10, 2012)

lmyers said:


> It runs until it freezes. Ruby-Horsethief is completely flat, so the only difference you see at low water is a lack of current.


Is there a good site to check water level/CFS? What is the ideal CFS range, low/high that makes the float good? I am guessing there must be a high water event that makes it sketchy and maybe a low point that is so low you barley move? Or am I way off. I have never been out there but want to check it out since it is a great option for bringing the kids.

Thanks.


----------



## eagerbeaver (Jul 2, 2013)

It looks like it's flowing at 4340 right now. My understanding is that's still runnable on this stretch. It'll be slow and flat, but pretty I'm sure. I've heard early morning start is ideal to beat the wind and afternoon weather. I'll be there Saturday morning to launch.


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

Basically they have to run enough water down the river to keep the hydro electric plants along the way running. That amount is enough to float that section year around .......or up to the point of the river freezing and forming ice dams. Best info on what is going on is to check here on the Buzz or contact to BLM office over there. The BLM people do seem to watch and respond to questions here on the Buzz.

There are times in the spring when really high water will take out the camps and make some really wierd currents around and in the Black Rock area. Hope this helps.


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

You are good to go. High flows do create some wierd swirlies but low flows are just an easy float. An early start is a good idea, plan on less than 3 mph. This weekend looks to be lovely with temps in the 60's and the cottonwoods glowing.


----------



## atg200 (Apr 24, 2007)

I've run it down to the lowest flow i've seen it, which was around 1600 cfs. No problem, and I think it would be fine much lower than that. On the high side, i've run it up to 20K . As it gets higher I wear my PFD all the time instead of casual booze cruising, it gets swirly, and you have to pay attention to trees and other portable strainers in the river. Turns into a very quick trip at high water.


----------



## mrkyak (Jul 11, 2005)

Did a thanksgiving weekend solo trip one year on my 16' cat. Me and my dog. Made it to black rock the first day, was tough with low water.
Have fun


----------



## atchee (Dec 27, 2009)

Ran it last weekend and had a great time, no wind, not that many sand bars and the water was moving at a nice speed 

Have a great time


----------

